# Hillary's gun plan already being implemented



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Seattle courts have upheld a "Gun and violence tax" that adds 25.00 to each firearm legally sold in the Seattle area. This is exacly how Hillary laid out her plans for eliminating the future sale of guns and ammunition. By implementing different taxes over the course of time until no one can afford them any more. Her actual quote was "We did it with cigarettes, we can do it with guns."

The liberals will promulgate taxes like: Ammunition excise tax, revolver cylinder tax, semi automatic inertia and momentum tax, handgun grip tax and eventually a Hi Point C9 will be $4,198.22 and a box of Winchester white box will be 734.88. all imports will be long gone due to legislative enacted importation bans. People who have guns will realize the profit of selling to wealthy investors and make huge money on what is in their safes. Those that don't will be so heavily burdened with regulations and taxes that the IRS will penalize their guns right out of their houses. And none of this violates the second amendment. The Government has every right to levy taxes. America will then be effectively disarmed. If you think I'm exaggerating how's your employee provided healthcare doing? Mine sucks.

Court upholds ruling on Seattle ?gun violence tax? | www.kirotv.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

An annual tax will follow . You will pay a tax on each weapon every year. Ammo will be taxed like gas is but higher . All stuff they tried before but can now slowly Push through. Gun tax to fund teachers pay has been brought up. 
Call it a tax the constitution don't madder they can do it. Supreme Court already ruled on that one.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ii have always said and will say it again.. The easiest way to nullify the second amendment is through taxation. The precedent has been set. As the Supreme Court goes liberal I would venture to say that a tax would not be challenged. It might start low but wind up high and prohibitive enough to severely impact ammo purchases.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy now, buy frequently. Stack it high, stack it deep. Join NRA, NaGR, GOA. Write email and phone elected officials. Never let up. Stop it from spreading and just maybe over turn it.


----------



## happypuppy (Sep 21, 2015)

I suspect it will be overturned. The superior court in King county is liberal but the appellate and supreme are still conservative. 


The scary thing here was 594 and his Astroturf groups. They spend millions and by elections. All the advertising time. The media etc. it's how he won as mayor in NYC. He far outspent his competitors


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Extra tax is infringement.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Extra tax is infringement.


SCOTUS, with the deciding vote being Roberts called the Obamacare individual mandate and penalty a "tax". I'm sure instead of calling it infringement we can simply call it "reasonable". If tax on guns and ammo is infringement as you suggest that little hurdle has already been cleared paving the way for the piece de resistance.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They just had boxes of 7.62x39 for $9.99 a box.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

any tax on firearms, IS an infringment. any cost, other than the agreed on fee to be paid to the seller in exchange for the weapon, IS GOVERNMENT INFRINGMENT. sales tax on firearms and ammunition is infringment. now, the states have the right to levy taxes, because the 10th ammendment allows them to do anything NOT covered by the constitution, so long as its not at odds with the federal constitution. the federal government, really cant tax at all, the states may choose to fund the fed, but in theory the fed relys on the states, not the other way around.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the folks on the evil hate filled talk radio shows are claiming Obummer is going to do some parting dirty deeds by executive order on gun and ammo control. His game plan is to get it knocked into the courts and then his commie pals on the supreme court will find in his favor..just like on Obummercare. I am fixing to go buy more,.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As far as Florida goes, we have a pre-emption law pertaining to firearms. A local jurisdiction can not make its own firearms laws, such as Seattle did. 
Such laws are reserved for the State Legislature, and must be followed state wide.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

people will now go outside the city limits of Seattle and buy their guns and ammo and wont be charged the tax until it can be over turned. I was smart and bought all the ammo or supplies I need to make my own years ago so they wont be taxing me any time soon...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> SCOTUS, with the deciding vote being Roberts called the Obamacare individual mandate and penalty a "tax". I'm sure instead of calling it infringement we can simply call it "reasonable". If tax on guns and ammo is infringement as you suggest that little hurdle has already been cleared paving the way for the piece de resistance.


I suggested what I suggested. EXTRA tax is infringment. In other words, a special tax above and beyond the tax applied to any typical transaction. This extra tax could be imposed at any level. The Feds could force state or local government to collect this "extra" tax or the Feds could withhold funding in other areas. This has been done before with the drinking age. The states that refused to increase the legal drinking age was denied federal money for roads.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I suggested what I suggested. EXTRA tax is infringment. In other words, a special tax above and beyond the tax applied to any typical transaction. This extra tax could be imposed at any level. The Feds could force state or local government to collect this "extra" tax or the Feds could withhold funding in other areas. This has been done before with the drinking age. The states that refused to increase the legal drinking age was denied federal money for roads.


OP6 brings up a great point; The Feds can and will withhold money that the states have become accustomed to receiving. They are addicted to the federal money from DC. Just like a drug addicted prostitute who is given drugs by her pimp and continues to give her hard earned money back to her pimp in exchange for more drugs...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Only way the taxes will work on existing guns is if you register them. Otherwise how will they know who has what. Same with ammo. Are people going to send in a yearly report on what guns they own and how much ammo they still have? It will never work. It's just another attempt to take it all and settle for less game, again.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

These gun-grabbing Democratic bastards are like Rust....they never sleep. I agree, taxation will be the spearhead for registration and ultimately, confiscation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I suggested what I suggested. EXTRA tax is infringment. In other words, a special tax above and beyond the tax applied to any typical transaction. This extra tax could be imposed at any level. The Feds could force state or local government to collect this "extra" tax or the Feds could withhold funding in other areas. This has been done before with the drinking age. The states that refused to increase the legal drinking age was denied federal money for roads.


The with withholding of Federal funds didn't even occur to me. Just like when every state was forced to go to a 55 mph speed limit.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It sounds like class iii.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

James m said:


> It sounds like class iii.


Take a look at this if you can read...sound like Class III now? Look at the dates?

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text

Screw Washington State's piddly tax........It gets Worse!


----------

